# Shutdown hängt bei Alsa modules unload

## Tinitus

Hallo,

seit neuestem hängt mein Rechner beim Shutdown an der Stelle:

Killing processes using alsa OK

unloading alsa modules...

Zunächst dachte ich, daß am neuen Gentoo 2.62.9-r5 Kernel hängt. Nachdem ich einen älteren Kernel gebootet hatte ging es dann auch wieder....nur eben hing es auch. leider finde ich auch kein Fehler im Log. Leider läuft der Rechner sonst automatisch an bzw. fährt herunter wenn nicht mehr benötigt.

Wo kann ich da ansetzen? Vor allem wie? Beim Shutdown habe ich ja keinen Zugriff mehr auf das System.

G. R.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

hier zum Beispiel: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-769208.html und der Bugreport: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=232875

MfG. Stefan

----------

## toralf

dies hier in /etc/init.d/alsasound macht's auch :

```
 #unload_modules_${ver}
```

----------

## firefly

 *toralf wrote:*   

> dies hier in /etc/init.d/alsasound macht's auch :
> 
> ```
>  #unload_modules_${ver}
> ```
> ...

 

wiso im init script "rumpfuschen" wenn es die option UNLOAD_ON_STOP in der /etc/conf.d/alsasound gibt?

----------

## Erdie

Warum nicht mal die Alsa Module im laufenden Betrieb versuchen zu "unloaden" und dann schauen, was passiert bzw. ob es Probleme dabei gibt. Evtl läßt sich ja dann etwas mehr Information gewinnen.

----------

## toralf

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Warum nicht mal die Alsa Module im laufenden Betrieb versuchen zu "unloaden" und dann schauen, was passiert

 Nun - genauo swenig wie beim shutdown - das init script hängt einfach  :Wink: 

----------

## Josef.95

Also ich bin auch der Meinung das es als veraltet gilt die Module via alsa zu entladen.

Wie firefly auch schon schrieb, setze in

/etc/conf.d/alsasound

```
# Deprecated options:

# Upstream feels, and we wholehartedly agree, that this was a silly idea

UNLOAD_ON_STOP="no"

KILLPROC_ON_STOP="no"
```

MfG

----------

